# Recommend me an RDA



## Viper_SA (25/5/22)

Currently using two OG Recurve RDA's for work. Need something as back-up for when I don't have time to clean these two over weekends. I currently run at 0.25 ohm and arounf 45W. So looking for something similar... Would love two more Recurves (same color, preferably black) or something with similar vape and air flow etc. I can get two Wasp nano's 2nd hand, but I hate ultem and buying two caps from BVC just pushes up the price too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/22)

ThunderHead Creations Tauren Solo RDA Atomizer | All Day Vapes Customized E-Liquid South Africa







alldayvapes.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> ThunderHead Creations Tauren Solo RDA Atomizer | All Day Vapes Customized E-Liquid South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


easy build, magic flavour, borderline impossible to oversquonk...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/5/22)

Citadel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> easy build, magic flavour, borderline impossible to oversquonk...



This just looks like a gurgle machine to me... You're dripping straight into the airflow? Won';t be using it to squonk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/5/22)

vicTor said:


> Citadel



Nice RDA's, but I prefer 810 tips and these are way too expensive for what I want to use them for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/5/22)

Viper_SA said:


> This just looks like a gurgle machine to me... You're dripping straight into the airflow? Won';t be using it to squonk.



Not at all, the airflow runs below the deck and you have juice "recycling" back into the RDA's base (similar to the GeekVape Loop RDA). If you manage to get it gurgling you will first have juice pouring out the airflow before you get to gurgling and for that you have to seriously over-squonk/drip to make it happen. It is a single coil 24mm RDA, plenty of space below the deck for juice. And you dont loose flavor because it is a single 24mm, the airflow is tight around the coil placement which reduces air-loss from airflow to driptip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> easy build, magic flavour, borderline impossible to oversquonk...


Excellent choice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Not at all, the airflow runs below the deck and you have juice "recycling" back into the RDA's base (similar to the GeekVape Loop RDA). If you manage to get it gurgling you will first have juice pouring out the airflow before you get to gurgling and for that you have to seriously over-squonk/drip to make it happen. It is a single coil 24mm RDA, plenty of space below the deck for juice. And you dont loose flavor because it is a single 24mm, the airflow is tight around the coil placement which reduces air-loss from airflow to driptip.



Just a pity about the fugly drip tip. I HATE ultem  How tight is the airflow? Also, I see ADV doesn't have stock of the colors I would be interested in. Any idea where else to look since you're the Tauren master?


----------



## Timwis (26/5/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Just a pity about the fugly drip tip. I HATE ultem  How tight is the airflow? Also, I see ADV doesn't have stock of the colors I would be interested in. Any idea where else to look since you're the Tauren master?


It's rare for me to use any RTA or RDA with it's original drip tip, just stick another one on you do like!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Just a pity about the fugly drip tip. I HATE ultem  How tight is the airflow? Also, I see ADV doesn't have stock of the colors I would be interested in. Any idea where else to look since you're the Tauren master?


The airflow isn’t particularly tight on half open. Full open there’s a LOT of air. No real spit back or gurgling at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/5/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Just a pity about the fugly drip tip. I HATE ultem  How tight is the airflow? Also, I see ADV doesn't have stock of the colors I would be interested in. Any idea where else to look since you're the Tauren master?












Thunderhead Creations Tauren Solo RDA


ThunderHead Creations Tauren Solo RDA comes with 2ml capacity and 24mm diameters. The triple side adjustable airflow and 31 micro airholes —— honeycomb airflow to provide great flavor. And Tauren Solo features leak proof design, top and bottom filling by BF pin. Single coil is easy to build on...



capitalvapesjhb.com





Airflow is DL to RDL and smooth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Coldfront (28/5/22)

Requiem rda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miks786 (30/5/22)

Reload S rda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/5/22)

Thanks guys. Very busy at work this week. Will check out suggestions after, but keep 'em coming please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (31/5/22)

Univapo | Innovative Vape Expert in Tank, Mod, Pod, Kit


Univapo is Premium Vape Manufacturers Including Pod System,Mods,Tanks,Kits & Accessories.Univapo is Your Best Choice for Vape Smoking Alternative.




www.univapo.com





What you need is a Symba RDA. With your multiple needs, you can swing from single coil to dual to triple to mesh and a combination of coil and mesh.

Just think of all the fun you can have, and that's not all. You can have it in a choice of colours and not one, yes you heard me , not one BUT two different airflow styles

This is a winner, get yours today and we will include a free coiling tool and screwdriver

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (1/6/22)

I'm liking the look of the Reload S.... Anyone have one and can you compare it to somethingnlike the Nitrous?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/6/22)

Right, so I have more time finally to research etc. Only place I see the Reload S is like R1k for an rda! Wow, that's a bit too rich for my blood right now... Anyone seen it cheaper? Any other good ones out there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/6/22)

Passage


----------



## Resistance (8/6/22)

Symba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/6/22)

Hadalay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/6/22)

Thobino


----------

